# Amazon flex logistics



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The other thread is getting cluttered with conflicting information, this new thread is for questions and answers only about amazon flex logistics 4 hour blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you getting confused lime Pro


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Are you getting confused lime Pro


Hard to keep track who is talking about what.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Hard to keep track who is talking about what.


Hahaha just know me and utx both talk about 4 hrs .com


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello Everybody !!

Is this where we come to talk about Amazon Cloud Computing Services ?

I've been looking for storage solutions for a small business and AWS
offers reliable, scalable, and inexpensive computing services up in the Cloud.
Free to join, pay only for what you use. This sounds just perfect.

Where am I again ? Someone told me Amazon sells books too ! Imagine that ?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Hello Everybody !!
> 
> Is this where we come to talk about Amazon Cloud Computing Services ?
> 
> ...


Books are so 80s they having free streaming now for prime customers all you can watch


----------

